# Easy Vegetable Dip



## Raine (Jul 10, 2005)

EASY VEGETABLE DIP 

 1 package Knorr ® Vegetable recipe mix  
 1/2 cup Hellmann's ® or Best Foods ® Real Mayonnaise  
 1 container (16 oz.) sour cream  

1. In medium bowl, combine all ingredients. Cover and chill 
     2 hours to blend flavors.
 2. Stir before serving. Serve with your favorite dippers


----------

